# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  CaptionBot, learning how to automatically caption images, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - captionbot.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "CaptionBot is Microsoft's latest AI experiment - and at least it isn't racist"
After the difficulties experienced by Twitter bot Tay, the new service is providing amusement while learning how to automatically caption images

by Martin Belam
April 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will Artificial Intelligence Win the Caption Contest?"
Neural networks have mastered the ability to label things in images, and now they’re learning to tell stories from a set of photos.

by Signe Brewster
April 27, 2016

----------

